# 1961 Schwinn 26" Tiger



## oldfart36 (Oct 11, 2013)

1961 Schwinn 26" Tiger.

Nice original 2 speed Tiger. Found this last night in a retired High School shop teacher's attic. He bought it new in 1961 to deliver newspapers. Just got it home from the car wash. Very nice original condition.


----------



## TammyN (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice find! I love the color.


----------



## Typhoon64 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey great find. I have the same exact one I found about a month ago.


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 11, 2013)

nice find ........... I have a 1960 speedster in radiant green ....... my favorite Schwinn green ( it pops )........nice score
 Lee


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 11, 2013)

I really like these!  Here is mine if you want to see it with w/w's. The black grips are correct but I like the white better.


----------



## Typhoon64 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes I like the white grips better. Mine still has the correct black grips. Would any of you know what paint matches this green or where I can get some paint that matches? I have a small area in rear fender that can use some painting as it seems it was banged up a bit before I got it. Otherwise paint is in great condition.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. Plans are to polish up the rims and chrome, and keep her like she is.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 12, 2013)

*Very nice find*

I've been looking for a radiant green middleweight for some time, and all I find is rough condition ones. Nice score.


----------

